# Psychatric Care



## lzsthailandbound (Sep 5, 2021)

I have schizophrenia. I have been a outpatient all my life however. I need medication management. Can American expats find good psychiatric care? I do not speak any Thailand at this time. However I plan on learning if I decide to live there. I will need the psychiatrist to speak english.

Thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Thailand is not the place to be long term if you have any chronic or long term health problems. The medical bills will destroy you.


----------

